# Massachusetts Exam failure more than 2 times, interview with board?



## Massengineer (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone in massachusetts failed the PE exam more than twice and have gone in front of the board for an interview to be able to take the exam again? I need to get back in!!!


----------



## WAD1980 (Jul 6, 2011)

Massengineer said:


> Has anyone in massachusetts failed the PE exam more than twice and have gone in front of the board for an interview to be able to take the exam again? I need to get back in!!!


I failed the PE Exam in MA 2 times and was required to write a letter to the board. Fortunately, I passed the exam this past April on my 3rd try.


----------

